# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Tin tặc lợi dụng bệnh dịch Ebola để lừa đảo

## fidd

*Trước việc bệnh dịch Ebola đang có xu hướng hoành hành mạnh, các tin tặc đã bắt đầu sử dụng căn bệnh này để thực hiện các phương thức lừa đảo trực tuyến.*
*[replacer_img]
*Một bức email có nội dung lừa đảo lợi dụng bệnh dịch Ebola
Theo _SlashGer_, hãng bảo mật _Trustwave_ _(Mỹ)_ vừa phát hiện được các loại hình phát tán thư rác mới, sử dụng ngay bệnh dịch Ebola để làm mồi nhử dẫn dụ người dùng nhằm chiếm đoạt thông tin cá nhân.
Theo đó, tin tặc đã thực hiện việc gửi các bức email với nội dung giả mạo là được gửi từ Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới _(WTO),_ bên trong email ghi những thông điệp nói về bệnh dịch *Ebola* kèm theo đó là các liên kết được đính kèm bên trong.
Nếu nhấn vào các liên kết này, người dùng sẽ bị chuyển hướng đến các trang web có chứa mã độc, mà theo đó máy tính người dùng sẽ bị cài đặt thêm các mã độc có khả năng theo dõi thao tác gõ phím của người dùng _(nhằm trộm mật khẩu)_ và tự động chuyển các dữ liệu có trên máy tính về máy chủ của tin tặc.
Ngoài ra, nhiều trang web có trong email còn dẫn dụ người dùng vào các trang web quảng cáo thuốc và dẫn dụ người dùng khai báo thông tin cá nhân, sau đó dùng các thông tin này để dùng vào mục đích quảng cáo.
Theo khuyến cáo của các chuyên gia bảo mật, xu hướng hiện nay của tin tặc là thường hay sử dụng các sự kiện lớn được quan tâm trên thế giới để làm công cụ lừa đảo người dùng. Vì thế, người dùng không nên nhấn vào các liên kết lạ từ những email không rõ nguồn gốc và tự khai báo thông tin cá nhân trên các trang web lạ.

----------

